# Acer Lathe



## boydd (Mar 25, 2015)

Need to replace my Jet 1349 lathe lost in a fire. Thinking seriously on upgrading to Acer 1440G or the E variable speed lathe .

Anyone have any advise as to which is preferred. I am leaning towards the G model mostly because it is a heavier machine. Can buy it with a Newell DRO FOR ABOUT $2500.00 extra installed.

Also need advise on purchasing a DRO for the machine. looking at the DROPro *Electronica Kit *mostly because of price.

Any other economical DROs to consider?


----------



## randyjaco (Mar 25, 2015)

I don't know the lathe , but I have been very happy with DroPro system. There are cheaper units but DroPro has their act together on documentation, product quality and service.

Randy


----------



## Tony Wells (Mar 25, 2015)

Can't speak on that particular lathe, but I bought a new Acer 17 x 60" in 1997 and it still holds tenths and is a joy to run. If the one you are looking at is anything like mine, you won't regret the make. Mine is Non-Chinese, so I guess that would be a concern, but it's my impression that all Acer equipment is made in Taiwan. I chose Sony DRO, incidentally.  Never a problem with any of it.


----------



## Sandia (Mar 25, 2015)

I upgraded from a 13X40 Jet gearhead lathe to the Acer 14X40 E-Lathe about 2 years ago. I purchased mine with the Newall DRO and the taper attachment. I have really enjoyed mine, a pleasure to run and very quiet. Last year I decided to look for a used knee mill but finally gave up and bit the bullet and bought the Acer E-Mill, 3 HP with Accurite DRO. All I can say is I am extremely happy with mine.

Don't  think you would be disappointed.


----------



## Sandia (Mar 25, 2015)

If you have any other questions, you are welcome to PM me.


----------

